# Parasites



## robo mantis (Jul 23, 2007)

My ooth hatched 2 parasites while i was gone and now this morning 2 more hatched out and i fed them to my ant lions :twisted: . So my question is... Will my ooth still hatchs nymphs? If so will it hatch soon?


----------



## Asa (Jul 23, 2007)

Yen had one that still did. Keep it for a while more.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 23, 2007)

I hope


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2007)

i like catching parasitic wasps and i'll get a caterpillar then put them in the same container and something cool will happen.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 23, 2007)

HATE them if they kill my ooth!


----------



## Rory (Jul 24, 2007)

I love ant lions


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh yeah they love parasites :twisted:


----------

